# BIF with TriX and a Nikon F3



## jcdeboever (Apr 29, 2018)

TriX 400, Nikon F3, Nikkor 35 F2


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 29, 2018)

Did it steal bait from the guy or did he feed it?


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 29, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Did it steal bait from the guy or did he feed it?


Oh common man...lol


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 29, 2018)

Excellent


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2018)

That's a good picture.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Did it steal bait from the guy or did he feed it?



OK, the story. The man has been fishing the Clearwater Beach peer for 40 years. He was very helpful and entertaining to all who ventured out on the long peer. He was there catching fish, helping newbie anglers, and feeding various species of bird. He even had names for all of them, this one was smally. Super nice man, we talked about fishing in Michigan, my film camera, and various stories about the peer . The kids loved him. I took other pics but haven't developed them yet. Good times. He really got a kick out of this pic, I sent it to his son since he doesn't have a cell phone. He responded late last night and wants a print of it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks y'all. I have others, I believe but have yet to develop the other short rolls. Maybe tonight. It was the most fun I had on vacation, lots of good photo opportunities on that pier. I think I took roughly 20 images on that peer. This short roll was shot at 400 with EC bumped +1 so the white bird wouldn't be gray. I shot two other short rolls, pulled at 200.

@Derrel @espresso2x


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 30, 2018)

Very good and well timed shot JC, bet the bloke could tell some stories while being on the pier.


----------



## valynka (May 1, 2018)

Really good shot! great timing, and I love the sharpness of it


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2018)

Great shot.
I really like the composition and tonality.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 1, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Very good and well timed shot JC, bet the bloke could tell some stories while being on the pier.





valynka said:


> Really good shot! great timing, and I love the sharpness of it





dxqcanada said:


> Great shot.
> I really like the composition and tonality.


.

Thanks y'all. That's one of the things I dig about film, little to no editing.


----------



## charlie76 (May 1, 2018)

yep, good shot.  I don't even mind the underexposed face, etc....it adds a subtle sense of the brightness of the sunshine....sort of makes the concrete rail feel warm.  An interesting picture, simple and clear.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 1, 2018)

charlie76 said:


> yep, good shot.  I don't even mind the underexposed face, etc....it adds a subtle sense of the brightness of the sunshine....sort of makes the concrete rail feel warm.  An interesting picture, simple and clear.


Thanks Charlie. I didn't have a flash or reflector. Nor was it planned. It just happened and I did the best I could


----------



## OldManJim (May 3, 2018)

nicely done - congrats - and kudos to you for sending him a print.


----------



## BrentC (May 3, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 3, 2018)

And here I expected to see a bird with a roll of TriX and a camera strap in its beak, carrying off a camera...

Nice photo, very nice. Keep it up and maybe you'll find you don't have to do so much editing if you shoot digitally either; I find that I don't, getting a proper exposure seems to be the thing.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 3, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> And here I expected to see a bird with a roll of TriX and a camera strap in its beak, carrying off a camera...
> 
> Nice photo, very nice. Keep it up and maybe you'll find you don't have to do so much editing if you shoot digitally either; I find that I don't, getting a proper exposure seems to be the thing.



. thanks. I hardly edit digital. Usually a crop or a bump in a certain color. I might do a little more if I knew what to do but honestly, I'm lost in software editing. I can do real basic stuff and that's about it. Im OCD about getting it right in camera, so much so, I spend more time looking than shooting. But I can quick draw mgraw the camera now. Now I'm working on looking and frame edges.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 3, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> nicely done - congrats - and kudos to you for sending him a print.



Thanks Jim. I will end up sending him 4 different prints. I didn't post the others. I am in the process of setting up my darkroom but will just print the scans in this instance. I have already printed this at my local print and mortar store (today) and they look great. I will USPS in the AM. I feel stupid saying this but I didn't charge him. I just love the fact that someone appreciates my image at this point, being a novice.



BrentC said:


> Nice shot!



Thanks Brent, you have been nailing the images as always.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 3, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Nice shot!



Thanks Brent!


----------



## Peeb (May 3, 2018)

Really nice!  Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 3, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Really nice!  Well done.


Thanks Peeb. I got some corker's that day, I was in a zone, working the scene.


----------

